# Boldness



## StriperAddict (Apr 16, 2012)

Boldness in the Holy Place
April 16, 2012

"Having therefore, brethren, boldness to enter into the holiest by the blood of Jesus." (Hebrews 10:19) 

In the ancient tabernacle only the High Priest was allowed to enter the "holy of holies" to commune with God, and that only once a year, on the great day of atonement. This most holy place was separated from the rest by a very heavy veil. When Christ died, however, as the one final and perfect sacrifice, "the veil of the temple was rent in twain from the top to the bottom" (Matthew 27:51). 

This miraculous rending of the veil was intended by the Lord to symbolize the wonderful truth that we now have open access to come into the very presence of God, "By a new and living way, which he hath consecrated for us, through the veil, that is to say, his flesh" (Hebrews 10:20). Thus, as our text says, we no longer must go by way of priests and sacrifices to come to God. We can enter directly "into the holiest by the blood of Jesus." 

Because of what Christ has done for us, we can come boldly (not arrogantly or presumptuously, however) into God's presence in prayer. "For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin. Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need" (Hebrews 4:15-16). 

We can also have confidence (same Greek word as for "boldness") in witnessing for Christ. After praying for boldness, "with great power gave the apostles witness of the resurrection of the Lord Jesus: and great grace was upon them all" (Acts 4:33). 

Just as did the apostles, in Christ we now "have boldness and access with confidence by the faith of him" (Ephesians 3:12).


From:
Institute for Creation Research | 1806 Royal Lane | Dallas | TX | 75229


----------



## formula1 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re:*

Good thoughts.  I've always apppreciated boldness in action in the following passage, brought on by rejoicing and prayer.

Acts 4
 29 And now, Lord, look upon their threats and grant to your servants to continue to speak your word with all boldness, 30 while you stretch out your hand to heal, and signs and wonders are performed through the name of your holy servant Jesus.” 31 And when they had prayed, the place in which they were gathered together was shaken, and they were all filled with the Holy Spirit and continued to speak the word of God with boldness.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 16, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Boldness in the Holy Place
> April 16, 2012
> 
> "Having therefore, brethren, boldness to enter into the holiest by the blood of Jesus." (Hebrews 10:19)
> ...



 "We" it does mean here  a)we as individuals and  b)we as a people right? 

Now if this is the  word of truth than why have christians in North America not lived it, especially that we are stock from robust christian founders both protestant and catholic?

I was reading on my heritage and geneology last night. Some of my ancestors were from Portsmouth New Hampshire as far as I can tell.  This colony was settled in 1638 by a group of religious dissenters from Boston Colony(Puritans). The were dissenters of dissenters. And I know of of a few other dissenters and church and community splits since then!!!!



I was listening attentively to Rick Warren last night on PBS. His ancestors go back to the puritans as well. I still find in his  spiritual ideas a disconnect between what the bible says (Exegesis) and what he puts in the world and claims it says.

Something is not right in the state of Denmark, just don't have a diagnosis yet... and perhaps I should not have myself as my own doctor.

"the wonderful truth that we now have open access to come into the very presence of God" Hum!!!!!!!!! If this is true then what have we lived and continue to live that we can fall so quickly into dissent and pick up on Rick Warren's every lick of his lip.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 16, 2012)

Gordon, speaking for my self, I have not ever been satisfied at the extent to which I have this thing called faith.  I've no doubt in it's purest sense (when the locks and dregs of the world are cast aside, etc) such faith can move mountains, the kind of mountains that are in the way of the mission of His peace and Grace.  We might differ on what those mountains are (personal faith/beliefs vs the call to go forth and win the world by works of charity, etc) but God did, can and will raise up a people after His name with the power of His Spirit to do exploits of faith our current world has yet to see.  
These will be a people weak in the flesh (like the Apostle Paul said of his own life) but strong in the faith, and the difference is night and day.  We do well, as the scriptures say, to esteem those in the body who are "weak" with honor, for it is God who takes willing vessels of clay and molds them into His likeness, for His service. 
I am willing and honestly looking to bring all my unbelief up to the surface of the fire and have His hand take it away.  I do not this fire alone


----------

